# Blue Breaker, Awful Waffle and Mach 1 Overdrive



## Route14 (Oct 8, 2020)

These are my first builds in 15 years. A lot has changed since then. Affordable painted and drilled enclosures, way may more pre-printed boards available and more places to buy parts. Although there are some parts I should have stocked up on back then! I wish I had more time to get creative with the enclosures but I'm a pretty no frills kinda guy anyway.

All these builds sound great. I decided to get back into building because I missed my Blues Breaker from way back and wasn't interested in paying 400 bucks for a vintage one. I looked online for a schematic or board and that's when I found this site. Now I have another 10+ projects on my desk waiting to be finished!


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Oct 8, 2020)

those are some clean builds!


----------



## Route14 (Oct 8, 2020)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> those are some clean builds!


Thank you! Credit goes to PedalPCB. The boards are laid out so nicely. Very easy to populate.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 8, 2020)

Really nice job! Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Barry (Oct 8, 2020)

Nice work


----------



## HamishR (Oct 8, 2020)

It's changed a lot just in the past few years! It's getting easier and easier to build your own. I'm with you, a no-frills kinda builder. I would like to have labels for knobs but that's all that's missing from my own builds.

Very clean builds. Fun, isn't it?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 9, 2020)

Looks great!  Is that a vintage switch on the AW?


----------



## spi (Oct 9, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks great!  Is that a vintage switch on the AW?


Hmmm, and how does the LED work without a 3PDT?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 9, 2020)

spi said:


> Hmmm, and how does the LED work without a 3PDT?


Take a look at the Build Docs. All will be revealed...


----------



## Route14 (Oct 9, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks great!  Is that a vintage switch on the AW?


Thanks. I guess it's vintage-ish since I purchased it in the very early 2000's. But I'm sure I purchased it new from SBE. Does Carling not make them anymore?

My friends used to come to me to fix broken switches and more for old MXR, EH and ProCo pedals. I still have a few laying around so I threw it in this build. Appropriate for the circuit and gives it a classic vibe.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 9, 2020)

I asked because I have a Carling switch in my pile of old part that is at least 40 years old.  Carling didn't change much since them because it looks just like that one.


----------



## Route14 (Oct 9, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I asked because I have a Carling switch in my pile of old part that is at least 40 years old.  Carling didn't change much since them because it looks just like that one.


They are great switches. I have some 70s MXR pedals with Carling switches that are still going strong. I put them in any Sovtek EH pedals I had to fix. Those switches broke all the time under light use.


----------



## mywmyw (Oct 13, 2020)

welcome to your new addiction!


----------



## Route14 (Oct 14, 2020)

mywmyw said:


> welcome to your new addiction!


Don't you know it. I'm already sourcing hard to find transistors on eBay and my wife is wondering who "Mouser" is and what's in the box they send me every week!


----------

